# Excel Lotto checker



## russryan (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi,

What I am trying to do is to create some formulas so I can easily check my lotto numbers in Excel.

In a row I have the winning numbers in cells a2,b2,c2,d2,e2,f2

then in other rows I have my standard numbers (only using 4 rows in this example)
a4,b4,c4,d4,e4,f4
a5,b5,c5,d5,e5,f5,
a6,b6,c6,d6,e6,f6
a7,b7,c7,d7,e7,f7

I would like the audit function to circle the corresponding winning numbers or if that is not possible have a seperate cell at the end of my numbers like g4,g5,g6,g7 indicate how many corresponding numbers I got correct.

I have tried different array formats and formulas but seem to be getting myself so confused.

Any help would be appreciated.

Russryan


----------



## Aj_old (Sep 24, 2007)

How much rows do have?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I did something like this years ago in a very simplistic way. I just made the "hit" numbers to automatically add 1000 to itself. Then I summed up the total of each row. Since any combination of non-hit numbers would never total more than just a few hundred, I'd just have to scan down the totals of each row at the thousands place. If the total was from 1 to 6 (1xxx to 6xxx) then I knew I had that number of hits.

If your lotto uses a "mega number" (the last number that is a powerball, or whatever your state calls it) then have a hit there add 10,000 to itself. This, if you scan down the totals there, any value of 10,000 or more has a hit on the mega number.

I initially made this in Word, and it did work, but not near as automatic as a later version I made in Excel. In Excel you can even set the rows to change background color if certain values are exceeded, thus calling your attention to those winning rows.


----------



## russryan (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Aj-Old,

I have 15 rows by 6 columns

russryan


----------



## russryan (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi ChuckE,

I sort of understand what your talking about. I wanted something a little more clearer and cleaner in appearance. I probably should check my numbers by hand, however, I thought i would do a little program to do it for me, thinking like most " Gee how hard can that be to do!!". 

thanks for your input.

russryan


----------



## Aj_old (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi RussRyan

Something like in attached sample will be god enough?
Hope so


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I said that the Word doc was simplistic, and the Excel was more automatic, but BOTH do the job for you. You don't have to do anything by hand (other than entering in your lotto numbers, and at the time you know the winning numbers, then you also enter those into the key cells).

In the Word doc you had to scan down the "7th column."

In the Excel doc, all of the comparison is done by the page formulas, giving some total into the "7th column".
Once you have the totals in that "7th column" you can have the Excel doc do whatever you want with that result. For example highlighting the particular row, even putting "Congratulations!!" in the "8th column"

In my state (California), it takes at least 3 hits of the first 5 numbers to win, OR one hit on the Mega (the 6th number) to win any money.
So the formula on the Excel "7th column" would be:
Do nothing for totals under 3,000
Show "Congratulations" for totals between 3,000 and 15,000
and call my Financial Adviser for totals over 15,000  (that hasn't happened yet).

I was not offering my docs to you, they really were not worth the bother. But I was just giving a suggestion - some hint - as to how a formula can be constructed to do much of what you want. I have no idea how you are going to make the winning numbers "circled." But it would not be hard to simply make a conditional cell change color for any winning number.


----------



## russryan (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi ChuckE and Aj-Old,

It is amazing what you can achieve at work when you put your mind to it!!! I have come up with something that I am happy with. It doesn't circle the numbers, like the audit function in excel does, however, I think the attached will do the job.

Basically it is a lot of nested If statements and arrays. 

In Australia you must get at least 3 winning numbers plus 1 or both of the supplementaries - this is Division 5. Four straight winning numbers is Division 4 (sups don't count), 5 winning numbers is Division 3 (supps don't count), 5 winning numbers plus a sup is Division 2 and 6 straight numbers is division 1.

Thanks guys for your input in helping me solve my lotto promlem. Can you now please give me the 6 winning numbers!!

russryan


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Take a look at Conditional Formatting. This would allow you to format cells under certain conditions, i.e. matching [winning] numbers. The help files are decent with these, but post back if you need additional help.

HTH


----------



## Aj_old (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi RussRyan 
I'm glad that U find the solution U where looking for, and goodluck with numbers!


----------



## sri.london (Jun 10, 2008)

hi all,

I have checked the possiblility from every point 

let me know if any one can solve 10%.

cheers


----------

